# Progynova - anyone else had problems?



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

I'm on day six of progynova on long protocol for fet and I'm really suffering. I started getting griping stomach pains on Sunday and then diarrhoea started. I starved myself for 24 hours thinking it might be a bug but that made no difference. The diarrhoea is still going on and tmi but it's constant and Luke I'm peeing out of my bottom! I'm also totally exhausted and unable to care for myself let alone dd.

My clinic have said to try and keep going and hopefully I'll have absorbed enough for my endo to be thick enough for transfer. My scan is next Friday.

I'm also taking Imodium and trying to force myself to eat even though it's the last thing I feel like doing. I can only take the Imodium until transfer though.

Has anyone else had this problem? What did you do?

Any advice gratefully appreciated.

X


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi didn't want to read and run have you been to the dr there are loads if bugs going around... Your body would normally absorb everything it needs just make sure your drinking lots if fluid ... Sorry I can be if more help xxx


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi, I'm drinking loads and am forcing myself to eat again. I did starve for 24 hours in case it was a bug but it's still going! Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

If your clinic says its ok I would be tempted to call at my local drs I've heard ladies saying they've gad tests on how much prog in their system maybe they could check ... If not you nah have a bug and need antibiotics take care xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I just started mine yesterday but feeling a bit rough today, have a blinding headache and feel a bit sicky, not sure if it's related will keep going and see how I feel in a few days.

Make sure you stay hydrated and I would call clinic again tomorrow if still going xx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi pixanne
I didn't have those effects but felt horrendous on it. I ached all over and felt so run down that I could barely function. It settled and then hit me again each time I upped the dose. I'm still on it and fine now. See if you can ride it out and if it settles I guess.
Fi
Xxx


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks all. It does seem to have settled and I do feel better. X


----------

